
High thermoelectric cooling performance of n-type Mg3Bi2-based material - bookofjoe
https://science.sciencemag.org/content/early/2019/07/17/science.aax7792
======
londons_explore
What's the use case for this?

 _Cooling_ things down _to_ room temperature still seems best accomplished via
a simple fan...

Generating power from those kinds of systems is still best done with steam
based systems...

~~~
foxyv
Thermo Electric Peltier coolers (TECs) can be used for refrigeration. They
aren't very cost effective though and are less efficient than
condenser/evaporator coolers.

I first stumbled across TEC chips here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBNFrRsJJ08](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBNFrRsJJ08)

~~~
londons_explore
People normally use a TEC for cooling things to below room temperature.

The material in the paper appears to only be useful for cooling things from
high temperatures _down_ to room temperature...

Which would be done rather efficiently by a simple fan...

